
An Astute Observer's Report from the UK Parliament – 3 September - just_steve_h
https://politics.co.uk/blogs/2019/09/03/historic-rebel-victory-parliament-moves-to-stop-no-deal
======
just_steve_h
This gentleman suffered for the entire day in order to bring us this excellent
summary from today's extraordinary session of Parliament. He is on Twitter at
[https://twitter.com/IanDunt](https://twitter.com/IanDunt)

His most telling comment: "I never fucked up harder than when I forgot to buy
some of those little G&T cans when I came into work today."

